# Multi-Room Viewing



## pbenedict (Nov 18, 2009)

I have read some posts where folks opined that Tivo will likely never provide file streaming vice file transfer for multi-room viewing. There were those who said it was a network bandwidth issue, this can't be the limiting issue true since you can stream movies down from places like Netflix. Some seemed to indicate that the technoloigy was difficult, again, not true, the DVRs that Verizon provides with FIOS streams videos, etc.

The software to manage streamed video is already on the Tivo in the form of the software that receives and let's you view/manage streams such as those from Netflix. The software to serve up the stream is also on the Tivo (in some form) as the content is served up for transfer during multi-room viewing. I realize it's not as simple as just joining the two features, but surely you're a good part of the way there already.

Systems such as the Verizon FIOS DVR do this and it's a great feature. Why? I just want to watch the content, I don't want it taking up HD space on the receiving Tivo, I don't want little 'multi-room viewing turds' left behind that I have to go delete (something my kids never remember to do), etc. Competition is a wonderful thing in technology and your competitors have got it. I have always bragged that Tivo's functionality is far superior to other DVRs...

Surely, this is a feature in the works?

Thanks!!:up:


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

pbenedict said:


> I have read some posts where folks opined that Tivo will likely never provide file streaming vice file transfer for multi-room viewing. There were those who said it was a network bandwidth issue, this can't be the limiting issue true since you can stream movies down from places like Netflix...


Netflix has always been rock solid on my wired network. Not so much when I was using wireless. I had only ever used the TiVo Wireless G adapter, so going to an N-Class AP may make reliable streaming a reality. I'm not saying using the Wireless G adapter will always give you trouble, but I do believe it is the stumbling block preventing streaming MRV. But what I believe and quarter will get you a cup of coffee!


----------



## pbenedict (Nov 18, 2009)

I've not had any trouble with my wireless network streaming down from Netflix, but I did put in a signal booster for the upstairs Tivos.

Interestingly enough, however, I believe the FIOS DVR's use the cable as their own network for streaming videos. The FIOS router blocks this traffic from going outside your house.

I find that I am talking myself into switching to the FIOS DVRs...


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

pbenedict said:


> I have read some posts where folks opined that Tivo will likely never provide file streaming vice file transfer for multi-room viewing. There were those who said it was a network bandwidth issue, this can't be the limiting issue true since you can stream movies down from places like Netflix.


No, Netflix videos are h.264, typically compressed at least twice as much as the MPEG-II videos on your hard drive. The HD videos recorded by your TiVo may require in excess of 20 Mbps to transferin real time. The TiVo can be hard pressed to manage this rate if two HD videos are recording on either TiVo (or both!) at the same time.



pbenedict said:


> The software to manage streamed video is already on the Tivo in the form of the software that receives and let's you view/manage streams such as those from Netflix. The software to serve up the stream is also on the Tivo (in some form) as the content is served up for transfer during multi-room viewing.


Uh-uh. 'Competely different software suites.



pbenedict said:


> Surely, this is a feature in the works?


'Could be, but there are a number of technical hurdles and potential issues with delivering it on the Series III machines.


----------

